# New Shed Required



## RandomlySet

Ok, so SWMBO said yeterday that some felt had blown up on the shed roof.... Typical, it's in good condition and I've been meaning to refelt the roof for the last 2 summers (not that there's anything wrong with the felt, just wanted to do it before it got bad).

So after flipping the felt back, I had a look at the other side (which we can't see easily) and noticed there's a huge chunk of felt missing. The wood that holds it on the edge has rotted, and of course the exposed area is now damp (even on the inside.

She now wants a new shed and is thinking metal due to low maintenance. She can't be bothered to paint a wooden one, and I never seem to have the time.

Where is the best place online for a metal shed? Or wooden for that matter. 

I've just told her that wooden appears to be a lot cheaper, and she'll have to make an effore to be "bothered" and help with some garden maintenance!


----------



## Steveom2

Just bought a plastic one that’s made in the states called lifetime,absolutely awesome,so well made and solid


----------



## nbray67

We have a wooden shed and a metal shed.

The wooden shed is a whole lot sturdier than the metal one.

As above, plastic sheds are surprisingly solid and well made nowadays.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Metal ones will 'sweat' in cold weather, for me wood would be the preferred option but then my time's my own.

Iirc, Costco do sturdy plastic ones. all depends on your budget too?

https://www.costco.co.uk/Garden-Sheds-Patio/Garden-Sheds/c/cos_9.1.2


----------



## Caledoniandream

Got a local company to make one in my old house, more solid than a shop bought one for roughly the same price. 
He re-felted it 5 years later for me and it was like new.
Varnished wood (yacht paint) instead of staining, a little bit more work but it lasted.
My ex still has the shed.


----------



## RandomlySet

She's text her brother asking if he'll make one. There's also a company nearby that make bespoke sheds (and standard sheds) so will see what they come back with....

Wood would be my preferred choice TBH.


----------



## Kerr

We got one made locally too. The old chap has since retired. 

It was a little more expensive, but it's good quality. The guy also came along to build it and remove the old one.

Metal sheds don't normally look as good. I'd imagine they would also be a noisy in heavy rain.


----------



## RandomlySet

Kerr said:


> Metal sheds don't normally look as good. If imagine they would also be a noisy in heavy rain.


I thought that (on both counts). They do look ugly as f**k.... That said, I have seen a couple of wood effect ones. I did consider the noise factor - just as it started raining!

Think I've convinced her to stick with a wooden one - hence the text to her brother.


----------



## kingswood

Ive had 2 made at work - in the prison workshop. if you know nayone who works in a jail ask them if theyve a wood workshop.

paid £500 for the both, 20mm wood allround, 18inch upright supports thoughout. and 8 coats of stain in and out at the cost of a mars bar each for the lads! :lol:


----------



## Taxboy

If you're having one made. Have you considered replicating the National Trust sheds made by Crane. They're a ridiculous price but do look a cut above the bolted together fence panel look.

It probably would help if you painted in a trendy colour rather than the usual orange stain they come in

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat

kingswood said:


> ...18inch upright supports thoughout. ...


Jeez, how big is the shed? :doublesho


----------



## kingswood

slim_boy_fat said:


> Jeez, how big is the shed? :doublesho


haha, dont know the technical terms! i mean along the walls theres upright supports every 18inch along it


----------



## nogrille

slim_boy_fat said:


> Jeez, how big is the shed? :doublesho


:lol: I was thinking the same!


----------



## Walesy.

I bought one of these mate.

The shed was purley for storage, not a workshop in anyway. It currently houses paint, cable, plumbing stuff, a cement mixer and garden tools. Never used for anything else other than storage 
I was the same as yourself, didn't want to paint it and low maintenance. (my whole garden is decked with chipping etc.) 
I sourced some reclaimed slabs, all free (tight scotsman here) and got a mate to lay them. The shed has been sat there now for..5 years or so. A quick hose down when I fill the hottub cleans it a treat.

The shed felt very flimsy when it came, I was a concerned at first. But once its together its fine for what I need.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Irrespective of materials used, the important [some would say "overriding" ]
factor is going to be size. 

Whatever size you think you'll get [bought or made] make it bigger by a factor of 1.5 > you can _never _have too much space in a man cave. I learned that lesson, when various bits of machines started arriving and I had to tag on a separate 'annex' as my friends call it, to accommodate the tumble dryer and all the gardening stuff.


----------



## Walesy.

slim_boy_fat said:


> Irrespective of materials used, the important [some would say "overriding" ]
> factor is going to be size.
> 
> Whatever size you think you'll get [bought or made] make it bigger by a factor of 1.5 > you can _never _have too much space in a man cave. I learned that lesson, when various bits of machines started arriving and I had to tag on a separate 'annex' as my friends call it, to accommodate the tumble dryer and all the gardening stuff.


I encountered that too mate...so I got rid of the garden.


----------



## nogrille

@randomlyset - Did you get a new one?


----------



## c87reed

We have an 8x6 Keter plastic shed. Whilst they aren't the easiest of sheds to assemble, once complete they are sturdy and it watertight without any condensation on the inside. It's been up for 3 years now without any painting or maintenance required. Obviously no rot to consider. They do require a good level base though, moreso than a wooden shed for example.


----------



## percymon

We bought a metal shed 13 years ago, it came flat pack and was a mother in law of all jobs to put together, with loads of self tappers to secure all the panels and support rails. Having said that it’s survived two house moves, and is still sitting happily in the corner of the garden (so somewhat sheltered from prevailing winds by the 6’ high fence) after all those years. It’s had no maintenance at all. It’ll probably last another 3-4 years. It’s only used to house the mower, garden tools and the BBQ and garden furniture during winter months. I think we paid around £170 at the time, a similar sized wooden one would have been nearer double that price, and needed some upkeep over the years.


----------



## DLGWRX02

I'm taking delivery of this one tomorrow









It's coming from where I work, as they're closing the site down I put in a request before anyone else and got it. It was only bound for the scrap yard and it's too good for scrap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

nogrille said:


> @randomlyset - Did you get a new one?


The brother in law is going to build us one from scratch  Just getting a rough estimate from him for materials.

He built a huge workshop at his hose a couple of years ago, but has since got a unit to turn his hobby into a business.... He's starting a business building jumps for horses and other items, and also things like chicken coops, kennels etc....


----------

